# desk lamp died.. should I buy new lamp or fix it?



## picard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think my incadescent halogen desk lamp died. I just bought a replacement bulbs from staples but it still doesn't turn on. This is the desk lamp model below: http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/c...ame=CA_SK_CATALINA+-+35+50W+Halogen+Desk+Lamp

Do I dump this lamp or buy a new lamp?

Can some one help me quick????


----------



## zespectre (Dec 8, 2006)

With the exception of some worklights I use in the garage and fixture lights, I've found most halogen lights are more easily replaced than repaired. Far too many use cheap contacts that burn up and are not really fixable


----------



## picard (Dec 8, 2006)

How do I know contacts are burned up? How would I recognize a burned contact from visual inspection?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 8, 2006)

............. how could you tell if your toast was burned ??


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 8, 2006)

how valuable was the lamp...
how much is a new lamp ...
how valuable is your time .....
new lamps are new =more reliable than a repaired old lamp (generally)
bin it and get a new one .....
...........$02


----------



## cloud (Dec 8, 2006)

picard said:


> I think my incadescent halogen desk lamp died. I just bought a replacement bulbs from staples but it still doesn't turn on. This is the desk lamp model below: http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_skuset.asp?CatIds=104%2C122,123&name=CA%5FSK%5FCATALINA+%2D+35+50W+Halogen+Desk+Lamp
> 
> Do I dump this lamp or buy a new lamp?
> 
> Can some one help me quick????


 
Hi picard..am not able to view the lamp you are refering in the weblink above..however your link describes 35-50w etc etc..

I dont know what particular lamp you have, but if its low voltage - halogen type unit, it will contain a transformer probably in the base, suspect this has popped by the sound of it.. 

If the lamps not of any great value, i'd suggest throwing it away & getting a replacement..here in the UK an AC LV trans is around the same price as a complete lamp..

perhaps it maybe the switch (you would have to take unit apart & test), but from experience its 95% cheapo transformer.


----------



## picard (Dec 8, 2006)

oh ok. I will buy new lamp. I just hesitant at the idea of throwing things in public trash when it can be salvage.:candle:


----------

